# SWTOR DVD defekt



## Papzt (27. Dezember 2011)

Moin moin
Hab mir heute SWTOR zugelegt. Nun, wie ich festellen musste ist die erste DVD ein wenig zerkratzt und ich kann das Spiel nicht installieren. Ich hab probiert die Dateien auf meine Platte zu kopieren. Und es sind genau 2 .rar Archive die nicht funktionieren.
Wenn es jemanden gibt der die Retailbox hat fänd ich es sehr nett, wenn man mir von der ersten DVD die swtor32.rar und swtor33.rar hochladen und zur Verfügung stellen könnte


----------



## Uziflator (27. Dezember 2011)

Das Spiel kannste auch so laden muss niemand dafür hochladen, könntes die DVD auch reklamieren.


----------



## sh4sta (28. Dezember 2011)

Star Wars: The Old Republic  <---unten rechts auf das Bildchen klicken in dem "Client Runterladen" steht. 


Gruß und Willkommen im SW-Universum  Du WoT-Junkie ;D


----------



## Oromus (28. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht hat er keine gute Leitung und kann es deswegen nicht laden. Aber ansonsten klar bei Bioware ziehen.


----------



## Papzt (28. Dezember 2011)

Also Oromus hat es so ziemlich auf den Punkt getroffen. Die beiden Dateien sind kanpp 400mb groß, wenn ich das gesamte Spiel Downloade dürften das so um die 20gb sein und bei meiner Leitung dauert das. Trotzdem danke. Ich lade es halt einfach ganz runter


----------



## Kaktus (28. Dezember 2011)

Die DVD würde ich aber trotzdem reklamieren. Schließlich hast du dafür gezahlt. Aber ja, es sind knapp über 20GB


----------



## Papzt (28. Dezember 2011)

Klar das werd ich. Ärgerlich ist es trotzdem...hätte ich es mir auch gleich online kaufen können


----------

